# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  PNUD: Shqipëria siguroi mbi 1 miliard dollarë investime të huaja në 2010

## Humdinger

*Raporti i Kombeve të Bashkuara për investimet e huaja tregon se Shqipëria lë pas vetëm Maqedoninë*

Investimet e huaja, Shqipëria, e parafundit në rajon

Për vitin 2005, Shqipëria ka thithur rreth 81 milionë USD më pak së një vit më parë

Eltion Hoxha

Investimet direkte të huaja në Shqipëri kanë firuar nga viti në vit. Një raport i publikuar në konferencën për tregti dhe zhvillim i Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe i hartuar nga raporti botëror i investimeve për vitin 2006, e rendit Shqipërinë të parafundit në rajon për sa i përket investimeve të huaja. Për vitin 2005, në Shqipëri janë investuar nga institucione dhe kompani ndërkombëtare 260 milionë dollarë ose rreth 213 milionë euro. Në një kohë që raportet zyrtare tregojnë se gjatë vitit 2004 investimet direkte të huaja në vendin tonë arritën në rreth 263 milionë euro ose 65 milionë euro (81 milionë USD) më shumë se viti që lamë pas. Megjithëse raporti i Kombeve të Bashkuara tregon për një tendencë globale në rritje të investimeve të huaja, vendi ynë nuk ka mundur të përfitojë shumë. Kështu, në mbarë globin investimet e huaja për vitin 2005 arritën në rreth 916 miliardë dollarë. Në raport citohet se një faktor i madh që ka kontribuar në këtë rritje të fortë ishte një rritje e tregut në të ardhurat e vendeve të zhvilluara. Vendet anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian mbetën edhe një herë magneti kryesor i thithjes së investimeve direkte të huaja me 442 miliardë dollarë ose thuajse gjysma e investimeve të tërë globit për vitin 2005. Raportet zyrtare të institucioneve shqiptare bëjnë të ditur se zëri kryesor i investimeve të huaja në vend janë privatizimet. Për vitin 2005, në Shqipëri u bënë disa privatizime prej rreth 25 milionë eurosh në sektorin bankar, ndërkohë që u anulua kontrata e blerjes prej 120 milionë eurosh e kompanisë së telefonisë fikseAlbtelekom. 
Rajoni
Vendin e fundit në rajonin tonë për investimet direkte të huaja për vitin 2005 e zuri Maqedonia me 100 milionë dollarë, nga 157 milionë dollarë të investuara në vitin 2004. Ky shtet ndiqet nga Shqipëria me 260 milionë dollarë të investuara gjatë vitit të kaluar ose 81 milionë dollarë më pak se në 2004-ën. Ndërkohë që Bosnje e Hercegovina me të gjitha problemet e brendshme që e karakterizojnë, ka arritur të thithë 300 milionë dollarë investime direkte nga jashtë për vitin 2005. Serbia e Mali i Zi, së bashku, kanë arritur të thithin 1,48 miliardë dollarë investime të huaja direkte, ndërsa Kroacia rreth 1,69 miliardë dollarë. Bullgaria dhe Rumania, të cilat do ti bashkohen në fillim të vitit të ardhshëm Bashkimit Evropian, kanë shënuar shifra të kënaqshme të investimeve të huaja. Kështu, për vitin 2005 Bullgari ka thithur rreth 6,3 miliardë dollarë dhe Rumania 2,2 miliardë dollarë. Në total investimet direkte të huaja në Evropën Juglindore për vitin 2005 shënuan rritje, duke arritur në 13,3 miliardë dollarë.




18/10/2006

Shekulli


PS: Dihet që Maqedonia ka tension për shkak të minoriteteve dhe detyrimisht investitorët nuk rrezikojnë në një vend të tillë ku nuk dihet akoma çfarë do ndodhë, qoftë dhe vetëm për emërtimin si shtet... po Shqipëria, përse të jetë kaq e papërfillur me gjithë këto "arritje madhështore" që po na pëllet Berisha gjithë këto ditë me bilance alla byro politike ??!!

----------


## Albo

*Shqipëria me investime të huaja të larta*

Shqipëria është një nga vendet me ecurinë më të mirë në rajon, sa i përket investimeve të huaja.

Të dhënat u publikuara nga  zyra e PNUD-it në Tiranë, si pjesë e raportit global të investimeve të huaja direkte për vitin 2010.

“Për vitin 2010, investimet e huaja direkte në Shqipëri arritën për herë të parë në më shumë se 1 miliardë dollarë duke e bërë Shqipërinë vendin e dytë në Europën Juglinore me investimet e huaja më të larta”, u shpreh kordinatorja e brendshme e OKB-së për Tiranën, Zinebtouimi Benjelloun.

Duke iu referuar të dhënave zyrtare, ajo tha se invetimet e huaja në total kapin shifrën e 3.7 miliardë dollarëve sipas të dhënave zyrtare, duke shtuar se numri i të punësuarve, nuk është rritur, por ka rënë me 18 mijë persona krahasuar me fundin e vitit 2006.

Panorama

----------


## baaroar

*Investimet e huaja si një shfrytëzim kolonial*

Nga *Ilir Barjaba*
Marrë nga *Gazeta Shqip*

Nisur nga raporti i publikuar nga PNUD për investimet e huaja në Shqipëri, marr shkas për të ofruar një interpretim timin për shifrat dhe natyrën e zhvillimit të investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri. Kjo si një detyrim kundrejt publikut, për të lehtësuar se çfarë fshihet përtej statistikave të publikuara nga PNUD. Është për të ardhur keq që raporti i PNUD ofron disa shifra të egra, në dukje të larta dhe pozitive, por nuk ofron një interpretim analitik të këtyre numrave. Prej tyre lexuesi dhe publiku nuk mund të kuptojnë çfarë sjellin këto investime të huaja në Shqipëri dhe për shqiptarët. Ja disa pyetje që kërkojnë përgjigje: A kanë sjellë këto investime teknologji të reja? A kanë krijuar vende pune? A ofrojnë shërbime të reja me çmime më të ulëta? Pra, raporti nuk analizon nëse këto investime janë të mirëfillta apo thjesht shfrytëzuese, të frymëzuara kryesisht nga privatizimet e kompanive publike dhe koncesionimi i burimeve natyrore.

Në të vërtetë, investimet e huaja në Shqipëri po zhvillohen vetëm në një dimension, pra nëpërmjet privatizimeve të kompanive të mëdha publike dhe koncesioneve në burimet natyrore. E vërteta e hidhur është se, sipas Bankës Botërore, gjatë periudhës 2001-2009, krahasuar me vendet e rajonit, Shqipëria ka nivelin më të ulët të investimeve të huaja për frymë. Për më saktë, renditja kryesohet nga Kroacia me mbi 4000 USD për frymë, Mali i Zi me 3800 USD, Serbia me 2000 USD, Bosnjë-Hercegovina me 1600 USD, Maqedonia me 1268 USD dhe e fundit Shqipëria me 1024 USD për frymë.

* * *

Vërtet investimet e huaja në vitet 2008, 2009 dhe 2010 shfaqen në shifra të larta në krahasim me rajonin. Kjo ndodh sepse në Shqipëri investimet e huaja në këto tre vite përbëhen kryesisht nga privatizimet e kompanive publike. Nëse krahasojmë grafikët e privatizimeve publike me grafikët e investimeve të huaja, do të vërejmë lehtësisht se kulmimi i grafikëve të privatizimeve prodhon shifrat e larta të investimeve të huaja. Në të vërtetë, investimet e huaja në nivel global janë pothuajse përgjysmuar. Kjo shpjegon përse edhe niveli i investimeve të huaja në vendet e rajonit që prej vitit 2008 është duke përjetuar një zbritje pikiat. Kjo, sepse vendet e rajonit tërheqin investime të huaja të mirëfillta, nuk bëjnë thjesht privatizime publike apo koncesionime natyrore.

Në këtë kontekst, rajoni reflekton një dishezë të nivelit të investimeve të huaja, me përjashtim të Shqipërisë, e cila duket se përjeton rritje, si pasojë e privatizimeve dhe koncesioneve. Pra, investimet e huaja në Shqipëri nuk ndjekin trendet globale për arsye se portofoli i tyre është i një natyre tjetër. Problemi nuk qëndron se përse Shqipëria privatizon sektorët dhe pasuritë publike apo koncesionon burimet natyrore. Këtë e kanë bërë të gjitha vendet e Europës Juglindore në mesin e viteve 1990. Por problemi qëndron në faktin se portofoli i investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri përbëhet në një masë pothuajse 70% nga privatizimet publike dhe koncesionet. Pra, vendet e tjera të rajonit e kanë kryer pjesën më të madhe të privatizimeve të sektorit publik kohë më parë, ndërkohë që Shqipëria po e përfundon këtë proces pikërisht tani. Kjo është arsyeja përse në vështrim të parë investimet e huaja shfaqen në vlera absolute të larta. Megjithatë, kur një organizatë ndërkombëtare si UNDP publikon një raport, mbart njëkohësisht detyrimin ligjor e moral për të shpjeguar relativitetin e kontekstit që fshihet pas shifrave. Në të kundërt, publiku ka të drejtë ta perceptojë si një zyrë marketingu e qeverisë. Por, nuk është ky roli i saj.

Ku qëndron atëherë problemi nëse portofoli i investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri përbëhet në një masë dërrmuese nga privatizime dhe koncesione? Çështja nuk shtrohet pse në Shqipëri kryhen privatizime apo jepen në shfrytëzim pasuri natyrore. Ajo që duhet të na preokupojë është fakti që në Shqipëri vijnë shumë pak investime të huaja të mirëfillta. Pra, mungojnë investime të tilla si një fabrikë e prodhimit të automjeteve (siç ka edhe në Maqedoni), një fabrikë për prodhime elektronike ose linja të tjera prodhimi. Janë pikërisht këto veprimtari prodhuese që përbëjnë mirëfilli investime të huaja direkte, të cilat prodhojnë përfitime për vendin pritës, si krijimi i vendeve të reja të punës, sjellja e teknologjive të reja, rritja e pagave, ulja e çmimeve dhe rritja e konkurrueshmërisë së biznesit. Prandaj, nuk duhet të çuditemi kur lexojmë në raportin e PNUD se vlera e investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri rritet, por niveli i punësimit ulet. Për këtë paradoks, duhet fajësuar portofoli primitiv dhe i padiversifikuar i strukturës së investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri.

Të vetëlëvdohesh se është rritur niveli i investimeve të huaja nëpërmjet koncesionimeve të burimeve natyrore është e pavend dhe spekulative. Kjo për arsye sepse këto investime vijnë në Shqipëri si pasojë e axhendës së investitorëve dhe jo si pasojë e programeve dhe projekteve të vendit për të tërhequr investime. Edhe regjimi komunist ishte i suksesshëm në lëshimin e koncesioneve për shfrytëzimin e burimeve natyrore disa kompanive të huaja, që hynë në Shqipëri në mesin e viteve 1980. Aktualisht, Shqipëria duhej të krenohej për tërheqjen e investimeve të emrave të mëdhenj jashtë burimeve të saj natyrore. Por, kjo nuk ka ndodhur. Madje, mund të themi se hartat e burimeve natyrore të Shqipërisë që zotërojnë investitorët dhe kompanitë e huaja janë më  adekuate dhe më të përditësuara se hartat dhe informacionet e qeverisë dhe Ministrisë sonë të Ekonomisë.

* * *

Pasi jemi bindur se Shqipëria gjatë periudhës 2001-2009 ishte e fundit në Europën Juglindore në tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja për frymë, është e rëndësishme të analizojmë se përse ndodh kjo dhe si mund të ngjitemi në këtë renditje. Shkaku pse jemi të fundit është kryesisht për faj të politikave të ndjekura prej ekzekutivit dhe veprimeve të munguara të tij për tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja. Buxheti që i është alokuar agjencisë për tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri gjatë periudhës 2001-2009 ishte rreth 10 herë më i vogël se niveli i buxhetit të agjencisë homologe në Maqedoni, për të mos folur për vende më të avancuara si Kroacia. Për më tepër, të gjithë vendet e rajonit prej kohësh kanë krijuar portofola tokash për vendosjen e investimeve të huaja strategjike, si fabrika e linja prodhimi etj. Shqipëria ende nuk e ka bërë këtë. Jo se nuk di, por se nuk do. Dikush mund të thotë se ekziston programi Shqipëria 1 Euro e të tjera retorika boshe. Megjithatë, fakti është që Shqipëria 1 Euro nuk është integruar si një skemë e ndonjë institucioni publik, siç mund të ishte agjencia përgjegjëse për investimet e huaja. Kjo skemë faktikisht i detyron  investitorët  të trokasin derë më derë në zyrat e qeveritarëve. E përse duhet të preferojnë investitorët e huaj këtë mënyrë arkaike në Shqipëri, kur në të gjitha vendet e tjera të rajonit priten dhe shërbehen me korrektesë nëpërmjet praktikave transparente dhe institucionale? Virtualisht Shqipëria ka krijuar edhe zona industriale, por ato mund të aksesohen vetëm nga ajri, për shkak të mungesës së infrastrukturës.

Pra, për sa kohë që Shqipëria nuk do të zgjidhë problemet e mësipërme, do të mbetemi të fundit në tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja. Prandaj është e nevojshme që politikat për tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja të kapërcejnë retorikat boshe dhe të konkretizohen në nisma konkrete institucionale. Në të kundërt, investimet e huaja në Shqipëri do të vazhdojnë të zhvillohen në dimensionin e një shfrytëzimi kolonial. E them këtë, sepse në Shqipëri janë vendosur tre operatorë të huaj të telefonisë celulare, por njëkohësisht kemi edhe çmimet më të larta në rajon. Kanë hyrë kompani për shfrytëzimin e burimeve natyrore, por që ofrojnë kushte pune mesjetare, siç edhe po shohim këto ditë. Kjo do të vazhdojë të ndodhë për sa kohë ekzekutivi dhe financat publike investohen në plotësim të angazhimeve populisto-elektorale dhe lënë në harresë detyrimet institucionale dhe kombëtare ndaj qytetarëve.

* * *

Të paktën për investimet e huaja duhet të bëhemi të përgjegjshëm të përdorim kritere vlerësimi europiane dhe realiste. Fakti i padiskutueshëm është se Shqipëria renditet e fundit në Europën Juglindore në tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja direkte për frymë. Kjo duhet t'i detyrojë qeveritarët të reflektojnë, jo të gënjejnë. Në fakt, mund të gënjejnë veten, por jo publikun dhe as vetë investitorët e huaj.

----------


## Albo

Nga dalin keta mendjendritur qe i krahasojne investimet e huaja me "shfrytezime koloniale".

Investimet e huaja, nese jane bere ne ndermarrje publike apo sipermarrje private, nuk kane asnje dallim nga njera tjetra. Eshte kapital i huaj, qe futet ne tregun shqiptar, per te privatizuar ate ndermarrjen apo per te hapur ate fabriken e cimentos. Dhe menyra se si duhet ti shikoni keto investime eshte qe ai dollari i investuar ne Shqiperi, nuk u investuar ne vendin e origjines, as nuk u investua ne ekonomite e vendeve fqinje, u investua ne ekonomine shqiptare. Sepse investitoret e huaj, e shohin investimin ne tregun shqiptar, me fitimprures se sa ne ekonomite e vendeve fqinje. Dhe ne kete ndikojne shume faktore, perfshi klimen fiskale te qeverise shqiptare, taksen e sheshte, qe jo vetem eshte me e ulet se vendet fqinje, por eshte edhe me e favorshme per perllogaritjet e kompanive te huaja. Shume vende te tjera kane kode fiskale progresive e komplikuara, ku sa me shume prodhim privati nxjerr, aq me e larte taksa qe paguan ne shtet.

Sa per keto budalleqet e tjera, "po na shfrytezojne resurset natyrore", eshte ne fakt mentaliteti me i mbrapshte qe gjen ne shoqerine shqiptare. Natyra eshte atje per tu shfrytezuar, si nga shqiptaret edhe nga te huaj. Shfrytezimi i saj vjen nga nevojat e popullsise se vendit per te jetuar. Fakti qe kompani te medha me eksperience ne kete fushe kane hyre ne Shqiperi, sidomos ne fushen e energjitikes, te shtyn te besosh se shfrytezimi i resurseve natyrore do te jete shume here me efikas dhe me imapktin me te vogel per mjedisin. Sillni nder mend projektet e hidrocentraleve ne kohen e monizmit, dhe krahasojini me projektet e austriakeve sot.

Budalleku tjeter i rradhes eshte: "nuk po vijne investime qe sjellin teknologji te reja ne vend". Investimet nuk maten ne baze te industrise, investimet maten ne masen e kapitalit te investuar, dhe perfitimit te shtetit nga te ardhurat qe do te vjeli nga keto investime, per dekada te tera. Sa me shume energji Shqiperia prodhon, aq me shume energji Shqiperia do te eksportoje, aq me shume te ardhura do te perfundojne ne buxhetin e shtetit nga taksimi i ketyre produkteve. Dhe eshte detyra e shtetit shqiptar, qe me keto burime te reja te ardhurash, te investoje ne infrastrukture, te investoje ne shkolla, te investoje ne spitale. Pra investimet kane nje efekt te drejtperdrejte ne mireqenien e popullsise se Shqiperise.

Arsyeja perse papagalle si autori i shkrimit me lart eshte kaq negativ ndaj investimeve te huaja, eshte se keto numra deshmojne qe politikat disavjecare te qeverise Berisha per te rritur investimet e huaja ne vend kane qene te suksseshme. Dhe kjo perben nje arritje madhore per ekonomine shqiptare, kjo perben edhe nje premtim te mbajtur te kryeministrit para elektoratit te tij. Pra eshte nje fitore politike e tij, te cilen papagallet e patru e sulmojne, kur duhet te gezohen, pasi nga keto investime nuk perfiton vetem Berisha dhe qeveria e tij, perfiton Shqiperia.

Keto jane hapat e para te ekonomise shqiptare drejt integrimit ne ekonomine globale dhe ne krijimin e nje tregu te mirefillte kapitalist ne vend. Lajme si ky me siper, vetem sa do te afrojne kompani te tjera te huaja qe te investojne ne tregun shqiptar.

Albo

----------


## EuroStar1

Duke pasur parasysh se ne shqiperi nuk kan ngelur me shume se 1.500.000 vete dhe nga keto 1.000.000 jane femije dhe pleq, i bie qe pak apo shume te jene rreth 500.000 vete ne gjendje pune dhe nga keto as gjysma nuk punojne. Nuk e di se ku jane ato investime te huaja apo vendase aq te medha sa nuk arrijne te punsojne nje grusht njerez.

Mos te flasim pastaj per pagesat diskriminuese qe mezi i cojne njerzit deri ne fundin e muajit. Mbi 80% punojne te pasiguruar me perjashtim te atyre qe punojne ne shtet apo ne firmat e medha private ku edhe ato firma i paguajn gjysmen ne te zeze dhe pjesen tjeter ne rregulla per te mos paguar shum tatim. Per mua shqiptaret jane me te keqpaguarit dhe me te lenurit pas dore per punsim ne rajon. Ju bejini qefin Saliut me keto shkrime sa te doni

----------

